# My IBS



## Lovelucy22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay so this is my first time on this website so I apologize if a story like this has already been posted. But I just really need help or understanding. I'm 17 years old, and my grandma died last month, with that, my Ibs began. But with that I've also had to add on school, work, trying to find and get accepted to a college, dealing with the fact that I have barely any friends now because they're all cliquey now. All this stress has driven me crazy and has made my ibs worse. I've previously had stomach problems before, and I was never fully diagnosed with ibs, but the pain was enough that I was pulled from public school and brought to home-school. I thoroughly enjoy being home-schooled, my pain stopped after I was taken out, I met a lot of new people, and I was as happy as can be. Three years passed and I'm now a senior. I kind of forgot all about the stomach pain I used to get. But then the death happened, and along with it came the diarrhea and constipation and a bunch of other pain. I'm the person who gets so stressed out that it literally causes my stomach to get so bad that I have to go to the bathroom every 5 minutes. I work at a book store in the cafe area and sometimes we're left alone to work, so we can't leave our station, so if my ibs gets really bad, I have to find out a way to get to the bathroom ASAP. With this it stresses me out more, because I start worrying about my Ibs and then I end up getting ibs. It's gotten to the point where I'm so fed up with my body that I don't know what to do anymore. I left work early today, making quite a few of the employees mad at me as it caused them to have to try and rush to find someone to work in the cafe, and last night I had a panic attack and when I went to the bathroom I had diarrhea, but blood was coming out this time. After last night my mom called the doctor and I have an appointment tomorrow. My mom keeps saying, "it's all in your head" but I don't feel like it is. And I don't know what the doctor can do to help me. I took anti-Diarrhea medicine today before work but my body totally avoided that pill, the doctor can prescribe drugs but I don't know if my body will accept it. I've just gotten to the point where I don't know what to do anymore. 17 year old with a problem that's messing with her life.


----------



## kathyb977 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that you're having problems and I really hope the appointment went well. I'm 19 and I know how annoying it is to have a condition like this, thinking you shouldn't have to worry about this kind of stuff until you're a lot older. Stress seems to be a really big factor so try everything you can to reduce stress- I know it's easier said than done, I'm a big worrier. I've found before going out taking deep breathes and sitting down for a while actually really helps because breathing slow slows down body reactions. Also being open with people you trust really helps. If they're really your friends they'll accept it and won't make a big deal of it at all, if anything they'll just want to make sure you're okay! There are also apparently certain foods to avoid which I think you can also find online.

If you ever need to talk to anyone feel free to message me x


----------

